# Best Bulk Sandpaper Prices



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

I was looking around for decent prices on 3000 grit paper for scary sharp method and found this place.

Online Industrial Supply

Shipping is $4.95 for any order (no qty limit) to 48 states.

The link above is to their generic sandpaper web page but there are also brand specific pages for Norton, Mirka, and Indasa, as well as lots of other sanding products.

One quirk about this site is that at the home page (www.onlineindustrialsupply.com) the "Sign in" and "Register" links are not visible. You have to click on one of the product links at the left for them to show up (they're blue and under the "VIEW CART" tab at the top right of the page).


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

RJM60 said:


> I was looking around for decent prices on 3000 grit paper for scary sharp method and found this place.


Hi Robert:

For Canadians looking for a supplier, LeeValley Tools now carries all of the papers necessary for the scary sharp method. It is the only supplier I've been able to find. Even 3M distributors don't carry it. If you find someone else in Canada carrying it please let us know.


----------



## mimac (Dec 13, 2009)

I believe that most stores that specialize in auto body supplies will stock sand papers in the 1200 to 3000 grit range. KMS in BC is on of the places I frequently use. Kind of funny, they sell the Work Sharp system and stock the sand paper packs for it. If you walk about 20' to the auto body section you can buy the adhesive backed equivalent discs for about a 1/3 of the price. Of course you have to punch a hole in the center. Man I get tired thinking about doing that.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

mimac said:


> I believe that most stores that specialize in auto body supplies will stock sand papers in the 1200 to 3000 grit range. KMS in BC is on of the places I frequently use. Kind of funny, they sell the Work Sharp system and stock the sand paper packs for it. If you walk about 20' to the auto body section you can buy the adhesive backed equivalent discs for about a 1/3 of the price. Of course you have to punch a hole in the center. Man I get tired thinking about doing that.


Thanks Brian:

We don't have KMS here so I guess I've got to go looking for an automotive supply house. Good suggestion. Thanks.


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

I have seen some pretty fine stuff in Canadian Tire. They keep it in the auto body section, *not* with the other tools.


----------

